# Brewing some IPA today.



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Caudio51's IPA thread got me motivated to brew some up.

Here is what I got going for those that are interested.

8 pounds of pale malt extract.
1/4 pound of special B grain
1 pound of Crystal 60L

Bittering hops are Columbus. 14.3% alpha acid
Flavor hops are Cascade. Love cascade hops. 5.6% alpha acid
Aroma hops are Amarillo. Not used this one before but they smell wonderful. Came highly recommended. 8.4% alpha acid.


And using White labs California V ale yeast.


This should be a good one.

Stacey


----------



## SD Beerman (Feb 13, 2006)

Warhorse545 said:


> Caudio51's IPA thread got me motivated to brew some up.
> 
> Here is what I got going for those that are interested.
> 
> ...


What's special b grain? Amarillo hops are excellent and cascade hops are the standard for IPA. Maybe try some Centenial hops for a different profile if you can get them


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

From the web site here is what they describe the special be as.

" (140Â° - 155Â° L) The darkest of the Belgian crystal malts, Dingemans Special B will impart a heavy caramel taste and is often credited with the raisin-like flavors of some Belgian Abbey ales. Larger percentages (greater than 5%) will contribute a dark brown-black color and fuller body. "



Not tired the Centennial and does not look like my local place carries them. I will have to keep this on mind. Thanks for the info.

EDIT. Just checked and they do indeed stock Centennial . Alas the are closed. Perhaps next time.


Stacey


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Just tried a bottle of this today and it is a winner for sure. Still a tad flat. One more week and WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.


Stacey


----------



## tazziedevil (Sep 8, 2005)

that does sound good. Let us know how it turns out


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

Warhorse545 said:


> Just tried a bottle of this today and it is a winner for sure. Still a tad flat. One more week and WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.
> 
> Stacey


I'll buy a 6 pack Stacey.


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

I think that would be against the law  And I might look into sending ya one or 2 to try 

Stacey


----------

